# You Can Now Buy Your Very Own F-4 Phantom For A Total Steal



## ancient mariner (Apr 24, 2018)

https://taskandpurpose.com/buy-your-very-own-f-4-phantom/

Check out the rest of the site for interesting stuff.


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2018)

Naw, it wouldn't fit in the carport and the street's not long enough for takeoff.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 24, 2018)

I'll take two.  They run on kerosene.  What the heck !?!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 18, 2021)

Don't let FastTrax see this post, he'll buy two.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 21, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Don't let FastTrax see this post, he'll buy two.



Too late jerry old. I scooped up 2. One for Stinky and one with training wheels for Kirin. I got me 2 Hornets.

On with the show:

Enjoy










www.facebook.com/pg/McDonnell-Douglas-F-43-Phantom-II-219802871364780/post/

www.tumblr.com/tagged/mcdonnell+douglas+f4+phantom+ii?sort=top

www.gettyimages.com/photos/mcdonnell-douglas-f-4-phantom-ii

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/mcdonnell-douglas-f-4-phantom-ii.html

www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/mcdonnell-douglas-f-4-phantom-ii

www.pearlharboraviationmuseum.org/aircraft/mcdonnell-douglas-f4c-phantom-ii-fighter/

www.sofrep.com/fightersweep/mcdonnell-douglas-f-4-phantom-ii-photo-gallery/

www.366thgunfighters.org/f-4-phantom-ii.html

www.f4phantom.com/drupal/

www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/fighter/f4/

www.defensemedianetwork.com/photos/phantom-phiftieth-anniversary-photos/

https://military.wikia.org/wiki/McDonell_Douglas_F-4_Phantom_II

www.aerocorner.com/aircraft/mcdonnell-douglas-f-4-phantom-ii/

www.airforce-technology.com/projects/f-4-phantom-fighter-bomber/

www.nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/why-you-need-respect-mcdonnell-douglas-f-4-phantom-ii-fighter-52862

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McDonnell_Douglas_F-4_Phantom_II

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_McDonnell_Douglas_F-4_Phantom_II_variants


























www.dailymotion.com/video/x7xt7lm

www.dailymotion.com/video/xvcqwl


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 25, 2021)

I duno. It's a 1962 model, with lots of miles. The sticker price is $4mil. And you have to figure in depreciation. But with a good trade in, you could get a good deal.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 25, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I duno. It's a 1962 model, with lots of miles. The sticker price is $4mil. And you have to figure in depreciation. But with a good trade in, you could get a good deal.


And I'll bet the gas mileage is terrible and fitting a family of 4 with a dog would be hard.

However it's the ultimate mid-life crisis mobile.  I am well past that point, LOL!


----------



## Knight (Oct 26, 2021)

Having two J-79 engines with a 4 stage after burner the F-4 when coming out of routine check could only test one engine at a time. The extremely large link hold back chain  anchored in 10  feet of cement could break if both engines were tested at full power. Before leaving the Navy I was in this squadron at Miramar 
http://www.anft.net/f-14/f14-squadron-vf213.htm

I had many great experiences in the Navy.


----------



## Been There (Oct 29, 2021)

jujube said:


> Naw, it wouldn't fit in the carport and the street's not long enough for takeoff.


The F-4 is not considered to be STOL, so it needs at least 6000 feet. It did well off carriers with the help of the slingshot, but on land, it needs a bit of room.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 29, 2021)

This is the closest I came:


----------

